# Spider slang



## Linkj93 (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey people's I wanted to know some spider slang, all I know ATM is
Slings means spiderlings.

Ide like to know what 1st instar second in star mean ect and any other slang I may come across that I might not understand.



Thanks Lewis.


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Here's some I have copied form another post I made in another forum;

EWLS - Eggs With Legs. This is the first stage of a baby spider once emerged from it's egg.
Slings - The are baby spiders but now actually look like spiders and not an EWL.
Juvie - This is a tarantula which is between a sling and adult.
Instar - The number of moults a tarantula ( or other invertebrate ) is on after becoming a sling.
LS - The Leg span of a tarantula, from leg one on right / left to leg four on the opposite side.
BS - The tarantulas Body Span, from base of the abdomen to the front of the tarantula. ( not including spinnerets )

NW - These are the tarantulas from the "New World". ( Americas )
OW - Yeah, you guessed it. These tarantulas are from the "Old World". (Africa, Asia, and Europe, etc )

Palps - Pedipalps
Boxing Gloves - Enlarged, bulbous pedipalps of a mature male
Exuvia - This is the old "skin" of a tarantula after moulting
Opisthoma - abdomen

Gravid - pregnant
Death Curl - position a tarantula assumes when dying. Usually upright with all legs curled under it.
Moult - a period in a tarantula's life when it grows. This will usually be done on it's back, so if you have a tarantula on it's back DO NOT TOUCH.
Pre-moult - The period just before a moult is imminent, ( going off food, darkened abdomen, dullness of colours within a tarantula ). This may be weeks or months so don't panic.
Flicking - The act of a tarantula brushing it's rear legs on it's abdomen to spread urticulating hairs at a threat, although this is not the same for the genus Ephobopus, as their urticulating hairs are on their pedipalps.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Pokies - spiders of the genus Poecilotheria, large tree dwelling spiders from the Indian subcontinent.
Brachys and Grammies - Brachypelma and Grammostola, commonly kept New World terrestrial spiders from South America.
OBT - orange baboon tarantula or Orange Bitey Thing - the spider Pterinochilus murinus known for its bright orange colour and bad temper.
GBB - green bottle blue (C. cyanopubescens)
Avics - Avicularia, a genus of fuzzy cute looking tree spiders from Guyana, Martinique and that area.
KB - king baboon, a large tunneling spider from Africa

just a few to keep you going


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Couple of corrections,

Instar isn't the amount of moults a tarantula is on _after_ becoming a sling. They go from EWL to 1st instar then 2nd instar is when the tarantula is generally regarded as becoming a sling. People shouldn't really sell any spiderlings that aren't 2nd instar and already feeding.

As for the boxing gloves a better explanation would be - All male tarantulas upon maturity develop emboli (male sex organ) that stores the sperm within appendages that develop on their pedipalps. These are only present on mature males.

Also, the genus that flick type V urticating hair is _Ephebopus_ Jake not Ephobopus.

I'd advise the OP to maybe read through the FAQ section of stickys as there is quite a good thread on this subject there.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/500305-spider-invert-stickies-faqs-read.html


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Cheers for clearing that up CG :lol:


----------



## Linkj93 (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow theres allot here, thanks guys oh and how long does it take to reach 2nd instar? I just got my slings and still unsure wen I should start feeding but don't want to starve them to death


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Linkj93 said:


> Wow theres allot here, thanks guys oh and how long does it take to reach 2nd instar? I just got my slings and still unsure wen I should start feeding but don't want to starve them to death


Your slings should be 2nd instar already so they will be fine to feed on bean weevils or 2-3mm crickets.


----------



## nick19 (Jun 13, 2010)

mcluskyisms said:


> Your slings should be 2nd instar already so they will be fine to feed on bean weevils or 2-3mm crickets.


he could also cut up some larger crickets if thats all he has or use cricket legs :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------

